# lets talk trim



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2012)

okay friends..I been saveing my trim leaf instead of tossing...Is okay to keep in box? untill ready to use?...I want to try make "dry ice keef"  so far we have about an ounce of good triched trim...and end this month Ill harvest 6 more plants so should end with a few more ounces..would like some insight in how everyone saves they trim and for how long befor you use it...

take care and be safe


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 14, 2012)

I just throw it in the freezer til I'm ready to use it


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2012)

I Use the dry sugar leaves. When I get a bunch sitting on my tray I then place it in a mason jar. Just like the buds.  After that I just save until I have enough saved up.


----------



## Hick (Jun 14, 2012)

freezer here too


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 14, 2012)

5 gal trim bucket---sometimes separated by strain---other times mixed---dry ice keif---wow---what size screen you using?????


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 14, 2012)

It seems like to me that when I put my fresh trim in the bubble bags that I didn't get as good a haul as when I put my trim into bags and in the freezer for at least a week.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2012)

okay freezer it is then....and I not sure the screen size yet *OS*...I forgot what size gooeybreeder told me...rofl....

What size screen yall use?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2012)

Isn't dry ice keif made with dry material, that is what I use.:confused2:

I use dry trim with my working bag, of the bubble bags, which is a 220 micron size.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 15, 2012)

i'm thinking the same duck.
never made it (and only made bubble once).. froze the wet trim for bubble, but seeing dry ice done, i always assumed the trim was dry. (looks bloody cool when they do it, that's about the only fact i do know ))


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks guys....

*Kao*....yeah Im excited to try this and Most videos Ive seen show Dry shake...but I also know that frozen trichs fall off easier....

*duck*..I was thinking of that same bag for use:aok:


----------



## kaotik (Jun 15, 2012)

yeah sorry, i meant i'd dry it, then freeze it


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 16, 2012)

I use 3 bags. I put my 25m in the (5gal)bucket first then I put the 75m in right on top of the first bag, then either the 220 or 190 on top of those for holding the trim. I put in iceand water and work a few minutes to get it good and cold then add my trim then more ice. If I need more water, I pour it slowly over the ice to keep it cold. After working it, I lift my first bag and work it  around a bit to get all the trich through into the water below. I gently squeeze out the excess water in the trim in first bag and remove it. Then I pic up the next bag and work it slowly until I have it out and all of the trichs are through, leaving only some small trash that got through the first screen. Then I pick up the last bag and slowly work it to get all the water through and work all the trichs to the center of the screen for removal.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 18, 2012)

hushpup...thats bubble hash and I been makeing that for years...i do the same kinda as you...my 1 gallon buckets have the bottoms ctt off and I can stack all 5 cans ontop each other and pour bubble in...

IM TALKING DRY ice..and thats all that is used...no water
h420p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOb5DqTSnEk


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

4u said:
			
		

> but I also know that frozen trichs fall off easier....



That is what the dry ice is for As cold as dry ice is, it flash freezes the trics off when shaken across the surface of the dry ice......or I need a bigger freezer


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 18, 2012)

:doh: I can't believe I missed that, sorry. :doh:   I gotta try that dry ice method. That looks too cool


----------



## getnasty (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey 4u, my friend, I'm going to "hijack" this thread temporarily, if you don't mind. I don't see the merit in posting a new thread when this one is fresh and right on top.  

My question is, I'm currently bragging and freezing my trim. My fan leaves are sticky as all hell, though they aren't visibly crystally. Should I save these
even though fan leaves are typically advised against for hash?

Also, I went on a 2-day excursion to Indiana for Father's Day after having not watered my plants for several days in preparation for harvest. I came back to many of my sugar leaves browning/decaying. What I believe were sugar leaves anyways, but could quite have possibly been fan leaves that the stem didnt not allow them to protrude from the budsites. They're sticky, nonetheless. Can I still use these for hash, or should I sort through the trim and throw them out?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

:ciao:  *getnasty*

I save everything that has trichs on it...just how I roll..I use to trim off the large fan leafs and half the bud leafs that didnt have trichs on...then hang dry ...My belief was protecting the buds....now I want more of a bag appeal and trim the buds close...but know that material is coated with trichs...

take care and be safe


----------

